# Maumee by morning



## gr8lakefisher

Heading down in the morning. Anyone else heading that way? Orleans park is our starting point.


----------



## Mooseman57

Sweet, at least I'll have some company. Bring some snacks, I get hungry while fishing.


----------



## mikeyblue01

I'll be down there on sat and sun, looks like the river has cooled back down to 38, curious to c how u do


----------



## gr8lakefisher

2 keepers between 3 guys and a few lost. Saw several caught.


----------



## EyeMan89

Thanks for the report


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Should start really gettin good within the next couple weeks! I'm pumped, the boat is ready!!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Next weekend should be the first big push I'm guessing. After sun it warms up pretty steady for the week


----------



## 88luneke

Need some warmth lol got enough snow and rain to last a bit. I'm probably getting out Sunday morning but we'll see how ambitious I am. Completely drained.


----------



## gr8lakefisher

Anyone get out over the weekend? Going to head down Wednesday morning if everything works out.


----------



## mikeyblue01

I was there all weekend, not a single eye , saw a couple took, still a bit to cold, later this week should be on. Good luck


----------



## Gearhead

Should be getting better as this week goes on, I'm thinking of heading to Fremont on the Sandusky, haven't beeen there in 30+ years....
Probably not what it used to be though.


----------



## frenchriver1

Gearhead said:


> Should be getting better as this week goes on, I'm thinking of heading to Fremont on the Sandusky, haven't beeen there in 30+ years....
> Probably not what it used to be though.


Think that might be an understatement...


----------



## 88luneke

She's on. While I was only able to fish a couple hours, I lost one, briefly snagged a couple more, and brought home a 22" male. Fort Meigs was pretty good today it seemed from the fish I saw caught by others and the stringers as well.


----------



## 88luneke

Anyone been down lately? 

I got four in two trips yesterday and another two this morning. Not sure when I'll be able to get out next.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

88luneke said:


> Anyone been down lately?
> 
> I got four in two trips yesterday and another two this morning. Not sure when I'll be able to get out next.


I was gonna head down this morning but had something come up at the last min. I plan on going Tues, Wed, AND Thurs if you can get out for a few? Send me a PM and we'll figure something out.


----------



## chevyguy1414

My uncle called me a few hours ago and he was already limited out


----------



## 88luneke

My buddy had his in two hours, standing 15 feet away from me while I'm chillin with one on the stringer lol


----------



## cireofmi

Will be heading down next weekend.


----------



## 88luneke

Get there early. Guys were shoulder to shoulder and boats were lined up at 6:40 this morning.


----------



## gunfun13

I fished noon to 2:30 today at bluegrass, took one and snagged another. Saw a few limits, most had one or none on their stringers. Started the other side of the road of Fort Meigs for about a half hour and only saw one fish snagged.


----------



## 88luneke

I'll finally be out again tomorrow afternoon. Probably hitting private ground.


----------



## Raylaser

Mr Burgundy said:


> Ray that pic u posted, we're those caught on the maumee and when


Hey Burgandy: Those were caught in the Maumee. Those were caught in the Fall not this Spring. Just got back from the Maumee this and I caught a nice White Bass 17" and about 2 lbs. My buddy caught 3 eyes and a small White Bass. His biggest eye was 5.2 lbs. Great day on the river. Run is winding down but still lots of fish to catch. Prob saw about 12 fish landed today in the few hours we fished before going to work.


----------



## Raylaser

chevyguy1414 said:


> Figured I would throw the pic of mine up too. Def not a limit lol and not a monster, but a fun fish to catch
> View attachment 77696


Hey Chevy: Nice eating size. Will look even better on your plate!!!!


----------



## Raylaser

Here's our take for the day today. My buddy's jack on the right went 5.2 lbs Fun day on the river!


----------



## Raylaser

OOPS, I meant to say the fish on his right, your left as you view it.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Raylaser, do us all a favor and keep everyone of those unmentionable fish... I HATE those damn things!


----------



## 88luneke

You don't like white bass? Solid fish for tacos!


----------



## 88luneke

Me and a buddy made it out for about three and half hours this evening. SUPER fun time fishing. 

Legally caught 19 eyes between the two of us. 4-5 as well, and snagged a couple too. 
















Every fish we caught was a male, and of all the fish we've caught this year, not one has been a female. We got time boys!


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Good job Aaron, way to put the hammer on'um!!!


----------



## 88luneke

Buddy went back to the same spot today. Caught 1 and lost 2 in 3 hours. Talk about a difference!


----------



## Raylaser

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Raylaser, do us all a favor and keep everyone of those unmentionable fish... I HATE those damn things!


Hey Anti, I hear that a lot from many people. Granted they're not as good as eyes but I do like them fried after first soaking them in milk for a couple hours then throw some breading on them. My buddies wife is from Brazil and she soaks them in coconut milk before batter and frying, they taste pretty darn good. But to each his own!


----------



## 88luneke

Anyone been hittin it? Next day for me likely won't be until next Wednesday evening or Thursday morning.


----------



## Raylaser

FYI, to everyone out there, still some jacks hanging around in the usual places on the Maumee if you are looking for some good fishing opportunities in the area.


----------



## 88luneke

Figured there may still be some in there. Gotta imagine it won't be long before a flood of white bass comes in


----------



## Raylaser

88luneke said:


> Figured there may still be some in there. Gotta imagine it won't be long before a flood of white bass comes in


Already showing up in fair numbers.


----------

